# Calf transport Will this work?



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

Well I hope I can put 8 Holstein heifers 6 to 9 weeks old inside a Suburban. I plan on taking the 3rd seat out and folding down the second row seating. I don't wont to make two 150 mile round trips. What do you think ? Thanks.


----------



## COWS (Dec 23, 2012)

Be sure you have things fixed so they can't get in the front seat with you. Hope you have power windows so you can vary the ventilation as needed. I can't visualize the space requirements, sorry.

COWS

CO


----------



## gundog10 (Dec 9, 2014)

I think you would be much better off by renting a small u-hall type trailer. Just the clean up from the pee and poop would be enough to warrant the rental.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

TripleD said:


> Well I hope I can put 8 Holstein heifers 6 to 9 weeks old inside a Suburban. I plan on taking the 3rd seat out and folding down the second row seating. I don't wont to make two 150 mile round trips. What do you think ? Thanks.


 You fold that seat down and those calves we be right in your FACE.
That seat folded like that makes it very easy for any calf to have its head over the seat and bother you. I would be putting a screen of some type so they can't do that. 
Now I have had plenty of experience hauling animals in a Suburban BUT One at a time and that 2nd seat not folded Out to make it flat but folded UP, so the animal is on the Floor of the Suburban, not on top of that folded out seat.
Course we are only talking about one animal not 8 calves. LOL This Shetland pony was standing in the folded part of that 2nd seat. But those calves are going to be like this all over you doing it that way.
And at 150 miles they are not ALL going to be sleeping either.....










Now here is a picture of a miniature horse in the back, see how much smaller she is, but also she is standing on the Floor.
Those claves are going to be WITH YOU in the front if not putting some kind of mesh shield between them and you.


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

The Suburban is the same as a long bed pick-up. I could have picked them up last weekend but the dairy owner said he would feed them 3 weeks longer for 20 bucks a week each. I figured it would be worth the wait . I still have 2 weeks to think it thru.


----------



## francismilker (Jan 12, 2006)

My only advice would be to purchase a cheap 12'x12' tarp that you intend on throwing away and a bag of wood shaving to absorp pee as well as give them some traction. Use whatever type of bungee cords it takes to create a "bag" in the back of that suburban by attaching the tarp to the overhead hand grab handles to save your suburban. Also, a box or two of baking soda left opened in the vehicle for a day or two afterwards might be good preventative maintenance. You won't know the full impact of your travels until the day you go out into the supermarket parking lot when it's 100 degrees and your windows have been left rolled up!

I once hauled 15 jersey bottle babies in the back of my pickup with a camper shell on it and can still smell bottle calf poop to this day when it's wet and muggy outside. 

Btw, make sure if you ever plan to sell the suburban you do it in the winter time and the windows have been rolled down for an hour or so before you show the vehicle to prospective buyers. It will be a smell that you'll become nose blind to but those who aren't used to it will pick up on it.


----------



## Rosepath (Feb 18, 2011)

Observe calves that old, for a couple hours, and tally up how much pee and runny poop they produce.
Why do you hate your car so much?


----------



## myheaven (Apr 14, 2006)

Rent a u haul trailer. You will regret the trip in the same air! I only go 7 miles with mine but dear heavens withe the first poop I'm flooring the van!


----------



## cooper101 (Sep 13, 2010)

That's got to be over 1500 pounds. That's a lot of weight (never mind the permanent stink.) Plus, at some time during that 75 miles with them, the back of your head may as well have a big target painted on it.


----------



## montysky (Aug 21, 2006)

Imho you're looking for problems, rent a stock trailer.


----------



## sammyd (Mar 11, 2007)

we've done some crazy stuff, but 8 calves in the back of a suburban for 75 miles? No way!


----------



## gwithrow (Feb 5, 2005)

having had several Suburbans and having also hauled a lot of 'interesting' things in them.....this idea is a BAD one....calves several weeks old can MOVE a lot, they will be frightened and this causes them to POOP a LOT....hey, its your vehicle, but you asked us and we are telling you, based on first hand experience...this is not a good solution....rent a stock trailer...even from a nearby farmer....or rent the farmer as well.....

our local Southern States coop has a stock trailer that they will rent....not sure where you are but if you ask around you can probably find a better solution....and a safer one for all parties.....


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks for the replies everyone. I do own 2 stock trailers . My main focus was the cold and wind bringing them home. I am going to rent a 2 horse trailer for $50 and make one trip.


----------



## Gravytrain (Mar 2, 2013)

If it was a shorter trip, I'd recommend tying them up in a large feed bag with their heads sticking out...but not for an hour trip.


----------



## Zimobog (Aug 31, 2013)

I've hauled three piglets, two sheep, two goats and a calf in a van back before I owned a trailer. Of those, the calf made the biggest mess.


----------



## wally (Oct 9, 2007)

I would suggest you have housing, pens or fencing and all other things needed prior to getting any livestock. With 8 calves you will need a stock trailer and some way of penning the animal for doctoring or whatever.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Having traveled with 1 ( count it....one) calf for 9 hours in a car...I would NOT do that to your car. There is no tarp thick enough. No straw/sawdust dry enough..... They will poop down your windows...they will poop and pee all the way home. It doesn't matter how old your suburban is. It doesn't matter if they will fit inside. You will open the back and poop and pee will run out the door. They will have stepped in it, layed in it and rolled back and forth in it. It will be EVERYWHERE. Rent something. Pay someone else to deliver them. Even if you have to buy one less be able to afford it. You will be thankful later.


----------



## Lazy J (Jan 2, 2008)

You could do it, but I sure wouldn't want to do it. I can't imagine the smell and mess those calves will make.


----------



## Jennifer L. (May 10, 2002)

I don't think you'll have any problems until you stop at the first stop light and they all jump out to run around the car. Getting them back in could be a problem. :happy:


----------



## Lazy J (Jan 2, 2008)

Not only will you have to endure the smell and potential manure mess, you also have the potential for a dangerous situation since there are windows in the suburban and unless you hobble them or build a gate the calves can move around the entire vehicle.


----------



## Jlynnp (Sep 9, 2014)

I have driven a Mercury Sable station wagon from Missouri to Michigan with 27 puppy mill dogs - straight off the farm. The stench of that was horrid. I cannot imagine what calves would smell out but no way would I do it.


----------

